# My luec transported an Imi tad



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I sold my breeding imitators, and I moved my luecs into the tank that the imis were in. Before I sold them, they had laid an egg on the glass. I kept telling myself I needed to remove it and raise it, but I got sick and time got away from me and I didn't. One day it had hatched and was gone. I thought for sure I had lost him. I was very suprised to see him just a few days ago, out of the water, clinging to the glass. The luecs must have transported him to water! That's the only explanation. I don't know what he ate, though, but he survived! I did catch him and move him out of their tank, though. He was small enough for them to eat if they thought about it.


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

That is insane. Is it possible you cleaned the tank and moved things around maybe? Maybe then he fell from a papertowel to a brom leaf or something?


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow that is amazing. You would think they would try and eat the tad


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I didn't clean the tank out or do anything to it. When I sold the imis I left the top off for a while to let it "air out" but then I moved the luecs in. I needed their tank for a gecko that I got. The egg was up high on the glass, and nothing was beneath it that he could have fallen into. He would have just fallen onto the moss that covers the tank floor. The only thing I can think is that one of the luec transported him. I don't know what he ate while he was a tadpole, but he looks like a normal, healthy froglet now.


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2007)

Thats an awesome story.. congrats on the new froglet!!


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Good story. Outside of the obligate egg feeders, tadpoles will dine on drowned FFs, bacterial film growing in water sources etc. I've morphed out quite a few tads in tanks that received no food from me or their parents.

As for the leuc deciding to eat the tadpole, it will rapidly grow to a size where they won't see it as food. Besides most well fed frogs probably don't see 'dining on the water' as optimal though I know some people report frogs scooping up small fish. Probably a function of viv setup, feeding regimen and clarity of the water. 

Bill


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that is a good story, wish you had a pic!


----------



## Jayson745 (Dec 13, 2006)

maybe there was more than one tad the whole time?


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

There is a similar story by Justin Yeager near the end of this website. Read the part about the imi in his tinc tank.
Dendrobates imitator


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Great Story !


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

Maybe the Leuc stuck its butt in 
the water to soak it up and the 
tad just hopped on for the ride !

great story !


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

That is amazing...I'd love to find a surprise like that! Congrats.


----------

